# Birgland Rundwanderweg



## Florian (21. März 2021)

Ich bin heute bei einer Wanderung über den Birgland Rundwanderweg gestolpert und der sah durchaus abschnittsweise sehr gut aus. Macht es Sinn den komplett als Rundtour zu fahren? In welcher Richtung dann vorzugsweise?


----------



## scratch_a (5. April 2021)

Hast du den Birglandweg inzwischen schon mal komplett abgefahren? Paar Teilstücke sehen zumindest auf der Karte so aus, als könnten sie durchaus Spaß machen. Aber anscheinend verläuft er auch oft auf Schotter- und Asphaltstraßen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Florian (5. April 2021)

Ich hab mir tatsächlich die Antwort selbst gegeben: 
Die Richtung ist relativ egal, wir sind gegen den Uhrzeigersinn gefahren und das war gut, andersrum geht aber vermutlich ähnlich gut. Von Lauf waren es hin und zurück 94km und daher gut, dass da recht viel Schotter und auch hier und da Straße dabei ist.
Insgesamt zwar von einer echten Trailtour meilenweit entfernt, aber mit unseren XC-Hardtails hatten wir durchaus Spaß. Die Landschaft ist schön, die Gegend einsam.


----------



## Caradiel (8. April 2021)

Der Weg ist in der Tat nicht trail lastig. Ich habe mir jedoch einmal vor einer Tour eine Wanderkarte genommen und ein paar Anpassungen gemacht.
Nur ein paar Beispiele: 
Von Lichtenegg nicht über Sunzendorf nach Wurmrausch, sondern direkt über den Rotpunkt nach Wurmrausch. Nimmt schon mal den Großteil der Asphaltstraßen raus. 

In Wurmrausch dann den Wirtschaftszweig folgend auf den Gelbstrich nach Fürnried. 

Hinter Burkhartshof auf den Blaustrich (Anton Leidinger Weg) nach Schwenderöd abbiegen und dann hinter dem Bauhof am Wanderparkplatz auf den Zubringer vom Birglandweg abbiegen. 

In Poppberg hat man die Möglichkeit dem Birglandweg zu folgen oder auf den Blaustrich (Anton Leidinger Weg bis zum Nürnberger Tiergarten) abzubiegen. 

Hinter Hofstetten kannst Du Dir die langweilige Schotterpassage hoch nach Lichtenegg sparen und Abbiegen ins Schottental nach Heldmannsberg. Von dort aus kannst Du dann z. B. über den hohlen Fels nach Happurg fahren. 

Das nur als ein paar Anregungen. Es gibt sicher noch einige andere Anpassungsmöglichkeiten.


----------



## Florian (8. April 2021)

Wir sind so gefahren (gegen den Uhrzeigersinn) und wie gesagt als Tour mit Marathoncharakter macht das Sinn. Wie man sieht sind wir auch nicht ganz die komplette Runde gefahren - dafür war die Abfahrt von Lichtenegg nach Hartmannshof zu verlockend _g_


----------

